# Uber Eats order cancelled?!



## UberUKdriver (Sep 10, 2015)

So I placed my order at 15:25 and then waited patiently, and then at 16:30 I get a notification saying the Uber eats courier has cancelled my order wtf? Why even take my order in the first place? That's messed up man. I was even going to generously tip as well.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

UberUKdriver said:


> I was even going to generously tip as well.


----------



## UberUKdriver (Sep 10, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> View attachment 646415


I tipped the last driver who delivered to me. Why wouldn't I tip this time? I drive Uber so I understand the pitfalls of being on the road all the time so I empathize with the drivers, I also deliver amazon flex and make every effort to deliver every package.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

UberUKdriver said:


> I tipped the last driver who delivered to me. Why wouldn't I tip this time? I drive Uber so I understand the pitfalls of being on the road all the time so I empathize with the drivers, I also deliver amazon flex and make every effort to deliver every package.


You’ll have to excuse me. I’m a very jaded driver.


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

"Going to tip" or put in a pre tipped amount? Know most people prefer to tip after they get their food, but lots of drivers pick the pre-tipped orders when we see a better number worth it (which can still be adjusted after delivery) especially if it's a short distance. Some can go as low $3-4 without a tip if it's an extra short delivery and small meal. Think usually when they cancel it's passed on to another driver, unless the restaurant was closed or other issues.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I didn't know you could cancel the whole order. I thought they just keep sending more people forever. They do this on closed restaurants and missing orders alike.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Restaurant was taking too long so first guy cancelled followed by order assignment to other drivers who learned the order has been sitting there and didn’t want to deal w the delay. 

If I walk in a restaurant and they ignore me despite not being busy, I realize they likely haven’t even started the order and cancel. 

Not the driver, likely the restaurant


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

UberUKdriver said:


> So I placed my order at 15:25 and then waited patiently, and then at 16:30 I get a notification saying the Uber eats courier has cancelled my order wtf? Why even take my order in the first place? That's messed up man. I was even going to generously tip as well.


The reason could be because the restaurant was closed, out of business or the staff was snarky and didn’t want to fill the order, so the driver had to cancel it.

If any of them except the snarky one I will usually let the customer know and then drive on.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Calirolla said:


> "Going to tip" or put in a pre tipped amount? Know most people prefer to tip after they get their food, but lots of drivers pick the pre-tipped orders when we see a better number worth it (which can still be adjusted after delivery) especially if it's a short distance. Some can go as low $3-4 without a tip if it's an extra short delivery and small meal. Think usually when they cancel it's passed on to another driver, unless the restaurant was closed or other issues.


I look at the restaurant and where I will be delivering and if a fancy place for four dollars to a lower income neighborhood tell me I ain’t getting it!

Also when I see a fast food order for ten dollars for one mile, well that is a bait tip and I ain’t getting it!


----------



## UberUKdriver (Sep 10, 2015)

Well I placed the exact same order again the day after and added a pre tip this time, and it arrived. I then tipped again afterward as I was grateful. 👍


----------



## cabbie1 (10 mo ago)

UberUKdriver said:


> So I placed my order at 15:25 and then waited patiently, and then at 16:30 I get a notification saying the Uber eats courier has cancelled my order wtf? Why even take my order in the first place? That's messed up man. I was even going to generously tip as well.


may have been part of a batch order and the other one got cancelled so the driver cancelled yours as well and let it pass to another driver because the driver isnt sure if yours is the closest or farthest of the 2


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Show me the money, McFly!


----------

